# Furniture, IKEA and being a student



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello thar,

So the school year is coming again in one more month (OMFG THESE FOUR MONTHS ARE PASSING BY TOO QUICKLY) and I thought it'd be nice to get a loft instead of living on campus again. I'm wondering if you guys might have suggestions as to where to buy furniture, mainly bedroom stuff, for decent prices.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

depends... new or used?

Ikea is alright


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so wary now a days with buying furniture from other people because of bed bugs. 

I like Ikea a lot, just have to be a little more gentle with some of the stuff there.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

that's true but if you want it cheap  

I was thinking of getting used desk, chair, etc.. not the bed stuff. But when I was in university, people did end up buying my mattress


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I like Ikea because of their price, selection and they have modern-looking stuff. Quality there isn't the greatest but I am guessing you don't want to keep the same furniture for a lifetime. For university and a while after you graduate, it will be more than sufficient.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Does IKEA have back-to-school sales in August?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with the above people Ikea is good! The stuff is sometimes cheap, but sometimes you can get good stuff.

By far the cheapest way to get stuff is looking around apartments cause sometimes students are selling their stuff (but you have to look in April, or whenever your term ends), and sometimes people throw away perfectly good stuff. It's definitely good to get a bed new but I think dressers are okay, gently used and such.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

In a more forum-relevant area, I was thinking of making a pico-reef to keep in the loft. Not so much a reef, but maybe a zoa frag and a crab ! EXCITING! Btw bumbleboo, your art in the other thread = total awesomeness.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Second the awesome arts... Bumble has a great idea too. I didn't even think of that. Good way to get cheap books too!

I think a pico would be fantastic!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there some proven to work spray for bed bugs? I've never had bed bugs or roachs before in my life (knock on wood) but even I have such reservations with used stuff. This why I go with non wood freebies time to time.

If there is some spray and such to spray up the item before taking it back home that would rock. 

BTW check kijiji.ca and craigslist.ca for lots of useful items as some students can't carry it around on moves and give it to the next user.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks WateraDrop and Ciddian! 

And good luck finding some decently priced furniture!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bed bugs can hang out in desks, coffee tables, clothes.. if there are enough to go around D: 

I've seen people having to use heat methods of getting rid of them, not sure what sprays. My sister was eaten alive by them when she had to stay at a super 8. They left soon after D:

Eee.. gives me the willies! lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just heard a news story yesterday that bedbugs are harder to eradicate than any other pest, including roaches, ants, and fleas. Even professionals have a hard time with them. Eeeew...


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I saw that on CTV yesterday too.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well never experienced that before so I'm lucky. Which super 8 was the one that your sister stayed at for heads up?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

You can make your own using some simple plans from this website...

http://www.knock-offwood.com/p/plan-index.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think she was in markham or somewhere?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Octavian said:


> You can make your own using some simple plans from this website...
> 
> http://www.knock-offwood.com/p/plan-index.html


Saaawhhheeeaaat! That site rocks.


----------

